# Planting Pumkins



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I was thinking about planting some pumkins. When Should I plant them?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

6 or 8 weeks ago. 

If you are that far south they should get time to mature if you do not get an early frost.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I am down by Cabelas. Thanks


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> 6 or 8 weeks ago.
> 
> If you are that far south they should get time to mature if you do not get an early frost.


Yep, mine are close to waist high and running big time right now.


----------

